# Trane XE90 Board



## NathanHale (Nov 27, 2011)

hello everyone,i am new to this forum. i have a trane xe90 gas furnace. i just changed the board on it. my question is the old board had two terminals marked "PARK". i want to know into which  terminal on the new board do the wires go into, in the new  board?i see two  of them say park on the new one and i am confused as to which wire from the old board goes where.thank you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 27, 2011)

Try talking to Trane on this one. There's been about a dozen other people on these boards asking about the exact same model # sounds like an older model that was a lemon.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 27, 2011)

NathanHale said:


> hello everyone,i am new to this forum. i have a trane xe90 gas furnace. i just changed the board on it. my question is the old board had two terminals marked "PARK". i want to know into which  terminal on the new board do the wires go into, in the new  board?i see two  of them say park on the new one and i am confused as to which wire from the old board goes where.thank you


 Not sure what you are asking, but here is the answer i think you are looking for.
 Your blower has 4 speeds, you put the speed you want for heating on the heat post. You put the speed you want on cooling on the cool post. The last two unused wires speeds go on  the two parks. So is you want the same speeds you
 had before then put the same two colored wires on the two  parks and the same colors wired you had before on cool and heat. 
 Does this answer your question? The parks are just unused motor leads.
   Paul


----------



## NathanHale (Nov 27, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> Not sure what you are asking, but here is the answer i think you are looking for.
> Your blower has 4 speeds, you put the speed you want for heating on the heat post. You put the speed you want on cooling on the cool post. The last two unused wires speeds go on  the two parks. So is you want the same speeds you
> had before then put the same two colored wires on the two  parks and the same colors wired you had before on cool and heat.
> Does this answer your question? The parks are just unused motor leads.
> Paul




does it matter if i mixed up the wires going into the "park" post? while i was transferring the wires from the old board to the new board i might have interchanged the "park"wires. i might have put the wire that is supposed to go on the top "park"post on the bottom and vice versa.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 27, 2011)

NathanHale said:


> does it matter if i mixed up the wires going into the "park" post? while i was transferring the wires from the old board to the new board i might have interchanged the "park"wires. i might have put the wire that is supposed to go on the top "park"post on the bottom and vice versa.



Makes no difference. They are dead post, just to put the unused motor leads on. They do not tie to anything in the board. It is important not to hot up more than one motor lead at a time, so that is why they give you post marked Park or spare.  Any other questions?   Paul


----------



## NathanHale (Nov 27, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> Makes no difference. They are dead post, just to put the unused motor leads on. They do not tie to anything in the board. It is important not to hot up more than one motor lead at a time, so that is why they give you post marked Park or spare.  Any other questions?   Paul




thank you so much from PA!!  Good night!!


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 27, 2011)

NathanHale said:


> thank you so much from PA!!  Good night!!



stay warm!!!!  Paul


----------

